# It gets better



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

To all of you TAMers going thru the pain and suffering of divorce please know this - IT DOES GET BETTER. You may feel as low as you have ever felt but it does get better. Accept the pain as the gift that it is and use it to make yourself a better person. Regardless of how the pain was inflicted or whether you feel you deserve it. It is truly the best gift you will ever receive IF you use it to become a better you! So take a moment and know it will get better. Merry Christmas


----------



## MM29 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi thanks so much for sending out this message. I am currently about a month into my seperation and it's been rough but you are so right it does get easier and my
Mind seems more clear too. My H wanted the seperation as we were arguing and had a rough year, I wanted to stay and work things out as I know marriages has its ups and downs but he just seemed to take the easier way out and instead of working things out he wanted out. 

As the time goes on each day gets easier, and I'm starting to move on with my life. I figure this is a blessing and I'm not gonna sulk into a depression over it I choose to grow from this experience. 

I'm happy I'm not with someone who takes marriage so lightly and with someone who throw away a 10 year relationship during a rough patch.

Hope you had a great holiday 


Ynot said:


> To all of you TAMers going thru the pain and suffering of divorce please know this - IT DOES GET BETTER. You may feel as low as you have ever felt but it does get better. Accept the pain as the gift that it is and use it to make yourself a better person. Regardless of how the pain was inflicted or whether you feel you deserve it. It is truly the best gift you will ever receive IF you use it to become a better you! So take a moment and know it will get better. Merry Christmas


----------

